# Ive got ich need help



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

So 2 of my fishes died due to ich or velvet in my dt so now my tank is fallow. So now that ive had to move all my fish to qt and my qt is not cycled what do i do? Just keep using prime and water changes till the qt becomes cycled? Will this be ok for the 72 days fallow period? Ive only got 3 clowns left in qt.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Try taking media from your DT and put in QT. 
Will help cycle. 

Good luck


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

don't ever take media from your DT and put it into a QT
Ever....

Ever....

Why would you take the Ich out of your DT and put it into your QT? Are you into pain?

Your QT should always be fresh SW with addatives or meds. You can put in filter floss but I'd say that's about it. Don't put it any other type of filtration if you are putting meds in.

Why would you put your DT water in with your QT? I still don't get why you would do that to your fish.

On a serious note, try the tank transfer method instead of just one QT. It's less harsh on the fish and it will almost guarantee that your fish will get rid of the Ich.

Good luck.

P.S. Don't ever put DT water in your QT


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

My fault was not thinking. 
Thought I saw it somewhere but that was media from a clean tank. 
My bad.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> P.S. Don't ever put DT water in your QT


You can if your DT is healthy. I typically reuse water from my dt for tank transfers and then QT after. It makes it easy to just dump the fish in when they are ready to go in and don't have to worry about acclimating.

In this scenario I do agree with you but if you have a disease free tank it's okay.

For just 3 fish you can probably control ammonia by not feeding too much and water changes. If it becomes a problem use prime. Ideally if you are doing the tank transfer method they are going to have 100% water changes every 72 hours anyway. Once that is done, or copper or whatever you are treating them with you can start cycling a sponge filter but by the time it's actually cycled you should be nearing the 72 day mark anyway. I only use sponge filters for big or many small fish and only after they have gone through tank transfer.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do not use prime if you are treating with cupramine. It will magnify the effect of copper treatment and make it toxic. I lost two otherwise healthy Borbs in QT because I was not aware of this and used it so I could skip a WC day.


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

My DT cant be healthy if 2 fish died from ich or velvet. So using water from it and filter media is out of the question. If i try and setup another qt that could be cycled cant i cycle it in 2-3 weeks if using something like seed or bio spira? My dt cycled in 21 days and its 120 gallon with dead rock and sand. 

I am going to do ttm ive had bad results with cupramine ( overdosed first time even when i followed instructions to the T)

But even after ttm i need to keep them somewhere for 72 days or so and quarantine will be it. So that my dt will fallow for 72 days 

So thats why im wondering if you have any suggestions to quickly get a qt cycled.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe someone can spare a cycled sponge from one of their healthy tanks. I wish you posted earlier in the week... I just nuked a cycled sponge that was hiding in my sump.

Only thing you can do is prepare a big batch of new salt water and do daily water changes along with good feeding and waste management.



Ibrat82 said:


> My DT cant be healthy if 2 fish died from ich or velvet. So using water from it and filter media is out of the question. If i try and setup another qt that could be cycled cant i cycle it in 2-3 weeks if using something like seed or bio spira? My dt cycled in 21 days and its 120 gallon with dead rock and sand.
> 
> I am going to do ttm ive had bad results with cupramine ( overdosed first time even when i followed instructions to the T)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Im in the meadowvale and 401 area if anyone has any spare cycled media i can use. 

Heres another question regarding ttm. 

I want to treat with prazi pro. Should i do this after the ttm while the fish are in quarantine or should i use prazi during the ttm and if so whats the correct method?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

don't take anyone else's headaches. Just go with fresh SW and meds. Can't go wrong.
There's no 100% way to tell if it's actually healthy.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> don't take anyone else's headaches. Just go with fresh SW and meds. Can't go wrong.
> There's no 100% way to tell if it's actually healthy.


Speak for yourself, my frag tank (source of the cycled sponge) has been fallow for 400+ days. Had I not nuked the sponge I wouldn't hesitate offering it as 100% healthy. &#128540;


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You can dose Prazipro while doing TTM. I usually dose on the 2nd and 5th transfer. 
Don't feed much and because you're essentially doing a 100% water change every 3 days ammonia shouldnt be an issue. Get a couple of Ammonia alert badges. 
You need 2 sets of everything. 
There is a great thread on Reefcentral about TTm. Just google it. 
Good luck


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Speak for yourself, my frag tank (source of the cycled sponge) has been fallow for 400+ days. Had I not nuked the sponge I wouldn't hesitate offering it as 100% healthy. &#128540;


You are definitely the exception Roger.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Use half water from DT and half fresh mixed for QT should be fine .


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

How would you use prazi on 2nd and 5th transfer if prazi directions say it needs 5-7 days and each transfer is only 72 hours or less?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Use half water from DT and half fresh mixed for QT should be fine .
> 
> 
> > No. Water from the DT has ick. There is zero point in doing anything unless he goes fallow for at least 72 days and absolutely zero wet cross contamination. No nests, turkry basters, fingers, nothing.


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

fesso clown said:


> You can dose Prazipro while doing TTM. I usually dose on the 2nd and 5th transfer.
> Don't feed much and because you're essentially doing a 100% water change every 3 days ammonia shouldnt be an issue. Get a couple of Ammonia alert badges.
> You need 2 sets of everything.
> There is a great thread on Reefcentral about TTm. Just google it.
> Good luck


Can you give me details on dosing prazi during ttm?

From reading prazi instructions it says to leave it for 5-7 days but when doing ttm dont you transfer fish ever 72 hours or less?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Use half water from DT and half fresh mixed for QT should be fine .


What is up with all these people wanting this guy to fail???

*DON'T USE DISPLAY TANK WATER!!!!! *


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I see you've posted on RC. Good idea. Good luck.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> What is up with all these people wanting this guy to fail???
> 
> *DON'T USE DISPLAY TANK WATER!!!!! *


I thought the message would have got through the first time you said it.

Don't want to suggest going a different route if poster already started, but I had great success with Cupramine. I found it easy and started to see improvement pretty fast. 
I read about the difficulty keeping the concentration correct so instead of relying on the test kit, I measured everything out. The initial dose was calculated on tank volume so that was easy. The replacement water is where the variation would come from, so I marked off the tank water level and used a measurement jug to put water back. Before doing any water change I made sure the level was correct to compensate for evaporation. Then I removed as much water as I wanted and put back 2L at a time. The 2L I put back had 1 drop of Cupramine in it because this would match the concentration in the tank. I still verified with the test kit but stuck to my measurements and it worked out fine.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> What is up with all these people wanting this guy to fail???
> 
> *DON'T USE DISPLAY TANK WATER!!!!! *


The first week when i added black and purple tang in DT both showing ich oppp cmon...it looks very bad  my heart broken .. So i did quick set up QT with 80% water from DT and 20% fresh mixed + Cupramine , after 3 days ich all gone  and one week later i moved them back in DT , bam!!! now they very happy and eat like big ..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

the ick is still in your tank it may not be noticeable on your fish , but its proven that ick stays in tank unless fallow ..spores may have been released into your tank your fish may and are probably very happy and healthy hense the no ick ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> the ick is still in your tank it may not be noticeable on your fish , but its proven that ick stays in tank unless fallow ..spores may have been released into your tank your fish may and are probably very happy and healthy hense the no ick ....


+1 this. No magic bullet for icH. It is safe to say you have it until you have gone thru a full life cycle of all the stages.

Forget the anecdotal observations and advice. Read the 1,000's of posts on RC and you will soon see what is right and wrong. Follow proper procedures and perhaps you can save the fish.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I did a lot of reading when I had it and this was documented the best:

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forum/index.php?threads/marine-ich-myths-and-facts.23132/

I found point number 14 worth noting.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Ibrat82 said:


> Can you give me details on dosing prazi during ttm?
> 
> From reading prazi instructions it says to leave it for 5-7 days but when doing ttm dont you transfer fish ever 72 hours or less?


Prazipro is only effective in solution for 3 days. They tell to 5-7 days so you don't apply the 2nd dose too close to the first.

Dosing prazipro on 2nd and 4th tank transfer gives you your two doses with a few days in between.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Best advice ever right there for Ich. Thanks addicted for chiming in


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

DT water for TTM = Bad.

Genuine Question: If someone is not doing TTM, but planning to QT for 72 days and treating with copper/cupramine for 4 weeks, does it matter about using the DT water? It's going to be medicated anyway so wouldn't any Ich die off?

I understand not needing "seeded" water in a TTM because the water gets changed often, but what about in a QT where the fish will be for several weeks/months and there is no sponges, etc immediately on hand to use?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> DT water for TTM = Bad.
> 
> Genuine Question: If someone is not doing TTM, but planning to QT for 72 days and treating with copper/cupramine for 4 weeks, does it matter about using the DT water? It's going to be medicated anyway so wouldn't any Ich die off?
> 
> I understand not needing "seeded" water in a TTM because the water gets changed often, but what about in a QT where the fish will be for several weeks/months and there is no sponges, etc immediately on hand to use?


Doesn't the copper kill the beneficial bacteria too? If yes, then no point using DT water. 
-just a question.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

On the Seachem site, it states:

Cupramine may slightly retard the bacteria but overall it is safe to use and won't adversely affect the nitrifying bacteria

I don't know about other forms of Copper.

Anyway, would Bacteria in A Bottle stuff work? Big Al's has a store brand (BioSupport or BioClean?) - would that help to establish bacteria with all new water in a QT?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

A Couple things,

Using DT water as your "first" batch of water for a QT because you are going to treat with Curpramine doesn't help and just adds any swimming ich cysts to the QT tank. There is not enough bacteria in the water alone to cycle the QT tank assuming you have some new filter media in there to begin with. Plus then you need to mix fresh salt water for the DT anyway. I would never use DT water for any water changes once set up, ever, ever, ever, until the 10 weeks Fallow have passed even if treating with cooper. 

I think you are better off using prime and water changes (a lot) if necessary until you have completed the bacterial cycle in the QT tank. Feed lightly while this takes place and if there are a lot of fish you will need a big enough QT or multiple tanks, bins whatever you can utilize. Test for ammonia at least daily as it can rise very fast. 

I would be also curious as to how well the bacteria in a bottle works. They use it in that TV show >Tanks< when new fish are added so you would tend to believe it does work. I think this would be worth a try as I cant see any downside.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Ibrat82 said:


> So 2 of my fishes died due to ich or velvet in my dt so now my tank is fallow. So now that ive had to move all my fish to qt and my qt is not cycled what do i do? Just keep using prime and water changes till the qt becomes cycled? Will this be ok for the 72 days fallow period? Ive only got 3 clowns left in qt.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


I have been doing quarantine for Ich for my customers for 25 plus years, if you need any help just call me 4164609922


----------

